# O.T. Warning to us seasoned guys



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the 
mall and in dark parking lots, etc. I thought I would warn the men out there.
I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it.

A 'heads up' for all you fellow riders who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, and even Wal-Mart. This one caught me totally by surprise. Over the last month I became a 
victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your
friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two nice-looking, college-aged girls will come over to your car or my case truck
as you are packing your purchases into your vehicle. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts (It's impossible not to look ) . When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but instead ask for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen January 4th, 9th, 10th, *twice on the 15th*, 17th, 20th, 24th, & 29th. Also February 1st & 4th, * twice on the 8th*, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 27th, and very 
likely again this coming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take advantage of guys. Warn your friends to be vigilant. Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones for $.99 at the dollar store and bought them out in three of their stores.

Also, you never get to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home Depot, to Costco, Etc.

Please, send this on to all the men that you know and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon)

Just wanted to warn you guys...Be careful


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the warning!! Just curious, is the a minimum amount of cash I need to have in my wallet? Because times are tough and my wallet is empty allot these days. I mean, I don't want to get a bad reputation as being cheap.

I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

AWESOME Post! haha!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Haven't seen this here yet, but I'll be sure to stock up on wallets for when it starts.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> January 4th, 9th, 10th, *twice on the 15th*, 17th, 20th, 24th, & 29th. Also February 1st & 4th, * twice on the 8th*, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 27th, and very
> likely again this coming weekend.


That's a damn lot a seasoning! They got any spicy ones?? I like me some spicy


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Shame on them for taking advantage of you so much. They should come to my neck of the woods and try taking advantage of me, I don't put up much of a fight. Girls scantily cloathed is my cryptonite.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

worth the loss of a few buck i say


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

This thread is worthless w/o pics!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

well these were the bad girls taking advantage of me last night in Cedar City last night (how does it snow in Mid May-look it up it snowed here yesterday)

the other girls in black were washing another car till they saw me and then said "easy victim" and came over to me

beware they will get you


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

thats a lot of ass, stocking up on wallets ASAP; needed to make a trip to these places anyways for some storage for bike parts


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

nice smooth shave


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

this one broke my buddy's windshield while cleaning it so she had to pay for it right there and then and since she was broke she offered additional services, I had things to do so left him there to figure it all out.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> well these were the bad girls taking advantage of me last night in Cedar City last night (how does it snow in Mid May-look it up it snowed here yesterday)
> 
> the other girls in black were washing another car till they saw me and then said "easy victim" and came over to me
> 
> beware they will get you


yeah...cryptonite indeed...and it does it ever look good...


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL! Love the post.


----------



## sdmoondogg (Apr 8, 2008)

The internet is one large circle.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/hfy9h


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

831..wtf


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

sdmoondogg said:


> The internet is one large circle.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/hfy9h


You don't get 39,000 posts without repeated yourself 4 or 500 times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I'm going to start keeping my wallet in the front pocket of my tighty whities. Hopefully they wont be frightened off by my cycloptic pocket monster.


----------

